# Finally a Diagnosis!



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Well I have finally hit the jackpot with a couple of good docs and they have given me a real diagnosis for my vomiting, twisting, constipation and weight loss. After an enteroclysis, 2 UGI's and an endoscopy, I have an obstruction (less then 1cm open) caused by ulcer disease. I was shown the position of it and was told it was in a very unusual place. It's halfway between the duodenal bulb and hepatopancreatic ampulla (nothing wrong with my pyloric sphincter). The biopsy showed it was benign and inflamed. My surgeon told me this morning that this will require a major surgery (like they do w/cancer victims) with the diseased area cut out and a resection of my sm bowel, including the anastomosis of the bile duct and hepatopancreatic duct. I will also have part of my pancreas removed. Leakage is the biggest risk and I will be in the hosp for 2 weeks... (NG tube, ugh)... good grief!The surgeon is concerned about the twisting and isn't quite sure what is causing this as it appears to be down further in the sm bowel. Maybe adhesions. He is consulting with all his surgical colleagues in regards to the complexity of my health problems and upcoming surgery and all my other belly symptoms.I was sent to CT this morning after the consultation to have a pancreas CT. My surgeon is trying to find all possible hidden problems in the area like masses and other abnormalities before he opens me... and maybe an answer to my "Anaconda" twisting. BUT, I was still full of barium from the day before yesterday.. CT was cancelled and my IV jerked.(POOP) I'm rescheduled for next Fri and then back with the surgeon on the 29th to set the date.I can only doing liquids and trying to regain my strength for surgery and as long as I don't plug up my little duodenal hole I don't have twisting and urping.







Yep I'm the queen of Boost and cr of chicken soup!!My GI stated that if there is no IBS present now, I may have it after this surgery. Oh well, will deal with that if it comes.Any good ideas on fattening me up for surgery? I have to warn you I can't handle puree food. 'gag'I'm sure my pre-albumin is a bit low!B~


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

just wanted to say hi and keeping keeping on!







keep us posted. what about icecream for fattening up. or milkshakes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

i meant "keep keeping on"! ugh, so many typos!


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Thank you joanofarc! Haha, I haven't trained my fingers to spell yet either. I can't do milkshakes... seems I developed some lactose intolerance along the way. I froze some strawberry boost last night for todays entertainment.I hope that you are doing well and have found some relief for your symptoms.B~


----------

